# Detailing News -Meguiar's Ultimate Fast Finish



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Meguiar's most advanced paint protecting formula










Technologically advanced, innovative, synthetic polymer coating provides relentless water beading protection wash after wash*
Protects for a full year!*
Meguiar's fastest & easiest way to protect a paint finish, simply spray on & wipe off
Use by itself or even on top of wax to extend protection.
*Lab tested durability over 100 wash cycles using a pH balanced car wash

Details:
Part#: G18309
MSRP $17.99 USD
Size: 8.5 oz aerosol
Includes Microfiber Towel


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Meguiar's most advanced paint protecting formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any news when we can expect this ?
Seems quite popular in the US


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like a Meguiars answer to Sonax PNS

Competition can only be a good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Didn't Megs have a 365 day paint protect product? Red liquid in a bottle?

Probably related to that in some way...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Found this


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another winner from Meguiars

They really don't release anything until it's foolproof to use

If it's slicker and easier to apply than PNS, why not give it a go. Especially if you don't have to buff it afterwards. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

